# Squid jags



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just wondering what you squid fishos think of the increasing range of jig colours these days, with mackerel and KG whiting paint jobs etc?? From the small bit I have read they work very well.
Although the last time I caught either of these 'fish' they were not shaped like a prawn..
What do you think is it the shape and balance or the colour / finish that gets these ink squirters interested for you?
Cheers


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree with shiznic

If you have confidence in your gear and lures your catch rates will increase. As with any form of lure fishing "action" is so important


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Guys I couldn't agree more with your comments.
I suppose my main point really is about prawn shaped lures coloured as fish. And we all know squid attack much more than prawns alone. Yet every lure out there is intended to represent a prawn.
I just found that a little odd. Am I alone, Maybe I think too much ;-)


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

yep I agree, I reckon most of them are designed to catch fishos more than squid.
How about the one with clown fish colours?
Aren't clown fish coloured brightly to REPEL predators


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

surprising how many squid are taken on HBs around our squiding grounds - one of my favouret lures are Rapala Tail Dancers in bleading olive

we do have a lot of grass whiting that the squid feed on ,in fact there go quite well on a baited jig under a float 
I guess the squid see a HB swimming along the top of the weed to be just another meal


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

I only use the cheap ones in the BCF clearance bins, any color, though 2.5 size is a good all rounder. Can guarantee a feed any time I go out. Have been out with other fishos with all the high end gear and easily held my own against them.
They are short lived cephalopods, not likely to get very smart over their lifespan and anything that looks like food is going to get attention, saw a guy get one on a pink disposable cigarette lighter once.


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't doubt the cigarette lighter catch for a second. When I was a little tacker the only jags available looked like a bic lighter and only in plain colours, and they did catch 'some' squid. That or the old piece of peeled potato..
Yeah I go for the cheap jags as well these days and don't often have trouble drumming up a feed. And when they are so cheap to replace you don't mind pushing the edge a little more and work right in the weed without worrying about losing another $20 or $30.
The only thing I find is the connections and spikes do deteriorate a little faster but for the price who cares really.
Cheers
Tim


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Good point, have seen the octopus opening a jar before, very clever. Thinking I should get an occy for the wife she always has trouble with that :lol:


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Not to mention the octopus that picked the world cup matches.   
We have some clever mimic occys down here in lake conjola.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

When squid are hungry they will have a go at any colour jig they see. I think thats the key - they have to be able to see it. Most pro's use the quantas, so thats good enough for me. In discoloured water I don't usually bother, but if I do want squid I'll use a dark, solid colour in those conditions.

Get a lot of squid attacking SP's. Wish someone would bring out a jighead with some small, upwards facing barbs on the weight for these pesky squids when you are tryig to catch other species.


----------



## Gozz (Jan 30, 2011)

I get little triangles cut into my SP's which I always thought where squid with their beaks so I'd throw out a squid jig with no takes.
I finally worked out it was leather jackets that where the culprits.


----------

